# Wild Yeasts Of Tasmania



## Exile (15/4/16)

Interesting Article about Wild Yeasts Of Tasmania http://aleofatime.com/2016/04/tasmanian-wild-yeasts/

Tempted in purchasing a couple to try them out

Online Shop http://www.taswildyeasts.xyz/


----------



## Dae Tripper (15/4/16)

Ooooo... I might just jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## crowmanz (15/4/16)

was reading this yesterday and was pretty interested in trying the yeasts out.....

they also stock tasmanian mountain pepper berries and leave which could go well in a saison.


----------



## TimT (15/4/16)

Yes, I read about those guys the other day. I'll stick with catching my own; it's not a difficult process and the expense isn't high - you can just use malt extract for the starters.


----------



## indica86 (15/4/16)

That is well cool.
Thanks for sharing the linky!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/4/16)

Just head down to Devonport centrelink and grab one of the chairs from interview rooms.


----------



## crowmanz (12/5/16)

Unfortunately these guys are giving up the yeast business, all current yeast stock being sold at 25% off though.


----------



## fj42 (16/5/16)

Bugger I was hoping to try this, but they're all sold out now


----------



## TimT (22/5/16)

Huh. I wonder what made them give it up. Hidden expenses? (Cost of equipment for isolating yeast strains and getting rid of bacteria?) Yeast not living long enough? Something else? 

Anyway. Catch some of your own folks; it's a fun experiment at home and it's not hard.


----------



## DU99 (22/5/16)

Advertising...i reckon


----------



## sp0rk (8/6/16)

They're back in business, but limited to 2 regular strains now Mt Field I and White Appleberry
They also have 2 seasonal yeasts right now, Noir (a sour yeast) and Mountain Pinkberry which is grown on a gluten free base
By the looks of it, they were trying to get someone else to do the mass manufacturing for them
I think they're really in it for the love of brewing, as they're advocating for people to reuse and share the yeast


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/16)

legends


----------



## klangers (8/6/16)

I must admit I thought the title was relating to female "intimate" health.















Generally try to avoid wild yeasts around the map of tassie


----------

